# The Average Face of PerC



## sesiotrot

It doesn't really matter either way since the sample size isn't large enough without celebrity headshots, but it sounds a lot of fun. 



tooboku said:


> I'm not saying it's a contest... I have no prizes... but I'm not stopping anyone from bragging.


I won a participation ribbon during a third grade swimming carnival.


----------



## life support

if you wish, i will volunteer as a participant of the entp portion.


----------



## tooboku

I knew I could count on the ENTPs!


----------



## life support

of course you can, we are after all famous for our ability to take self-portraits.


----------



## sesiotrot

Go ahead, don't congratulate me. It wasn't my third grade carnival and it was yesterday but you haven't won a ribbon in the last 2 days.


----------



## lib

Belua said:


> Okay, if I win, I want an INTJ slave.
> I've always wanted one.
> Imagine the possibilities


INTJ slaves are nothing but trouble. No respect for authority.


----------



## Disfigurine

lib said:


> INTJ slaves are nothing but trouble. No respect for authority.


Exactly. It would be fun. I like the challenge.


----------



## tooboku

tooboku said:


>


Josie Maran, Christy Turlington, Laetitia Casta... they look like they had something to do with this but they weren't part of the original 16 photos I used...


----------



## White River

I did this on the Face Research page many times before, and it is fascinating to see how just 2 or 3 faces averaged turns to a pretty attractive person, regardless of what the individuals look like. Also, it's interesting to combine males and females to make a super androgynous, asexual super-race.


----------



## tooboku

@Blue Ocean , Does that mean I can count on you for a sample?


----------



## White River

tooboku said:


> @Blue Ocean , Does that mean I can count on you for a sample?


I'm photo averse so no more will be supplied :tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

This better happen! 

Such a great idea.


----------



## kiskadee

No hair in the face, eh? No bangs, then, I take it? I'm not sure I can get on board with that. Otherwise I'd sign up.


----------



## beth x

Damn you toobuko for going through my facebook pics:tongue:


----------



## tooboku

Here is my official sample for this thread. Please try to get as close to this as you can.

- Lots of light
- Camera about 4 feet away
- No makeup
- Clean shave
- No hair on face or neck (this means pony tails if you have long hair)
- Closed mouth
- No smiling
- Completely relaxed face


----------



## tooboku

The better quality the photo, the better the morph...


As @Hemoglobin and I both used low resolution photos that weren't straight on, our baby serial killer... still looks like a serial killer.
 


Whereas with the HQ photos, we have something like this:

Devon Lima + tooboku


----------



## Peripheral

That jaw is pointy.


----------



## tooboku

<3







=


----------



## sesiotrot

Well. Maybe he'll have personality.


----------



## possiBri

Interesting... I need to take a head shot though.


----------



## White River

sesiotrot said:


> Well. Maybe he'll have personality.


:shocked:

I wouldn't count on personality if I were you :tongue:


----------



## tooboku

This is kind of lame. I seem to not be able to edit any posts in this thread.

Anyway update on volunteers - I have three to add.

F: ESFP, INFP, ISFP


----------



## skycloud86

If you need any male INTPs I can give you a picture.


----------



## MissJordan

I've had a marvelous idea.

Since we have so many INTJs volunteering to do this.
Perhaps we could also do the 'average face of the INTJ death-stare'.

I think it'd be _brilliant_.


----------



## tooboku

Really, I only have one INTJ face other than mine. It's hard to get a good average with the other few pictures I've got. I also understand that for a lot of people, it could be difficult to get a photo to the spec I requested and so this may take some time.

So far I have my cousin (ESFP), sister (INFP), sister's friend (ISFP), wonderfert (INTJ), and myself (INTJ) as suitable samples.

The four of them together look like this...


----------



## tooboku

sesiotrot said:


> Well. Maybe he'll have personality.


















 


Me + Olivia Wilde


----------



## GracieK

Wow! That is so awesome. I need to think about it though. I really am not great at taking my own picture (believe me,I have tried). This is kinda like the Department of Motor Vehicle (no smiling). I'll bet you will be rich some day with all of your cool ability. I need to keep an eye on this. I'm a little worried I will be cross bread with something unappealing. I really need to think about this before I volunteer.


----------



## GracieK

Soooo Funny. U still drunk?


----------



## Jerick

I think some of the combined faces aren't as good looking as the uncombined ones, from the OP. One thing that made some of them better looking was just removing the skin blemishes in the combined face. The final picture has no skin blemishes, at all. If you removed the skin blemishes from the other faces, they would probably look roughly equally attractive.


----------



## tooboku

Jerick said:


> I think some of the combined faces aren't as good looking as the uncombined ones, from the OP. One thing that made some of them better looking was just removing the skin blemishes in the combined face. The final picture has no skin blemishes, at all. If you removed the skin blemishes from the other faces, they would probably look roughly equally attractive.


What the averaging does is normalize the imperfections. So yes, you are correct in saying that it is the fairer complexion gained by the blending of skin textures. Here we have some before and afters of the same type of photos, without and with makeup. We can see the evening of the skin tones. Perhaps not as dramatically as with the morph but we can acheive the same effect with some healing brush + smudging + air brush + blurring in photoshop.










The big difference is that with a couple exceptions (Blending Adriana Lima with Naomi Campbell for example needed very few waypoints as they're already pretty close in proportion with "the perfect face"), the rest seem to have slightly asymetrical faces. What the averaging does is say someone's left eye was a little lazier than the right, then if someone's else may have the opposite eye being lazy, it normalizes the imperfections. Some model's eyes are farther apart, while others are closer together. So basically, what you saw in sking complexion is also what is going on in proportions. That's the big difference.


----------



## Jerick

I know. I just think the major improvement on those photos is the skin complexion.

Now that I'm thinking about it, if you had morphed together the make-uped faces, the biggest improvement would be symmetry. But these are super models so their faces are already fairly symmetrical.

Btw, you could probably harvest some photos from the photo threads in the sub forums.


----------



## tooboku

Maybe, I have two issues though...

1 - I'm lazy and sifting through those takes time without guaruntee that any of those forums will have appropriately formatted photos is likely to just waste time.

2 - I'd rather move on with this having expressed concent to use someone's likeness.


----------



## sesiotrot

National Geographic released information pertaining to the most common face on Earth out of 7 billion humans. It was same day you made this thread after allegedly finding Morpheus images in your files, and the face is of a Chinese man in his 20s. YOU ARE BEHIND THIS, PUPPET MASTER. It's possible there's a country in Asia beside China and I was just totally racist.


----------



## PurpleTree

sesiotrot said:


> National Geographic released information pertaining to the most common face on Earth out of 7 billion humans. It was same day you made this thread after allegedly finding Morpheus images in your files, and the face is of a Chinese man in his 20s. YOU ARE BEHIND THIS, PUPPET MASTER. It's possible there's a country in Asia beside China and I was just totally racist. ]


I immediately thought of this thread when I saw this on Yahoo!, too. :laughing:


----------



## tooboku

Haha. I have this weird relationship with irony. I'll say random things out of my own weird interests and somehow they'll be connected to current events. It's never intentional. Maybe it's subconscious Ni at work, maybe it's just dumb luck, but yeah... I have a nack for predicting the future when I'm not trying to predict the future.

So no. I am not behind that.

:ninja:

-----

Uh... but NTFS has timestamps. I can prove it if you like but it'll probably cost a few thousand dollars to send the hard drive over to Seagate. 

Anyway, I'm still waiting for your picture.


----------



## blit

sesiotrot said:


> National Geographic released information pertaining to the most common face on Earth out of 7 billion humans. It was same day you made this thread after allegedly finding Morpheus images in your files, and the face is of a Chinese man in his 20s. YOU ARE BEHIND THIS, PUPPET MASTER. It's possible there's a country in Asia beside China and I was just totally racist.


"Congratulations, for being the most typical person on the planet."


----------



## sesiotrot

tooboku said:


> Haha. I have this weird relationship with irony. I'll say random things out of my own weird interests and somehow they'll be connected to current events. It's never intentional. Maybe it's subconscious Ni at work, maybe it's just dumb luck, but yeah... I have a nack for predicting the future when I'm not trying to predict the future.
> 
> So no. I am not behind that.
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> -----
> 
> Uh... but NTFS has timestamps. I can prove it if you like but it'll probably cost a few thousand dollars to send the hard drive over to Seagate.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still waiting for your picture.


That's _really_ creepy. Deja vu. 

Hhahaa. Nooo my photos are valid, they just need to be rotated. Should I remove the strands of hair?


----------



## White River

sesiotrot said:


> National Geographic released information pertaining to the most common face on Earth out of 7 billion humans. It was same day you made this thread after allegedly finding Morpheus images in your files, and the face is of a Chinese man in his 20s. YOU ARE BEHIND THIS, PUPPET MASTER.


Weird, since I was looking at average heights across countries a few days ago to see how I compared. The average Dutch male is above 6 foot!


----------



## sesiotrot

Blue Ocean said:


> Weird, since I was looking at average heights across countries a few days ago to see how I compared. The average Dutch male is above 6 foot!


Haha. I was wowed over I think the Peruvians? with the shortest average males. Most males I know are 6'0 or above, maybe it's the steroids in our food and water.


----------



## White River

sesiotrot said:


> Haha. I was wowed over I think the Peruvians? with the shortest average males. Most males I know are 6'0 or above, maybe it's the steroids in our food and water.


Or the steroids that you import from Peru. Actually, I think data shows Indonesians are even shorter - the average female height is 4'10" or something like that!


----------

